# Advice on How to Lose More BF



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi

Looking for a bit of advice on how to drop BF some more. I have successfully dropped roughly 16 LBs since January this year.

Age : 49

Height 5 Ft 9"

weight: This morning 180 LBs

gym manager calculated my BF as 16% using callipers but i'm not too sure this is correct.

Train: Mon, Wed Thurs and Friday mornings fasted 7am (Weights only)

I have been following Low carb and pretty much protein with the 3 meals each day.

8am: 2 x Burgen bread with 2 pork chops

12 noon: 2 x chicken breasts

5pm either steak, fish or large omelette.

8pm; 2 sometimes 3 Cracker Bread with spread low fat mayo and 2 slice cold meat.

1 maybe 2 diet cokes and plenty water during the day.

I seem to have hit a plateau and would like assistance trying to reduce a bit more BF.

The attached was taken this morning.

Thanks


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Have you tried HIIT for cardio and carb cycling?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Eat less or burn more calories.

If you want to *know* you're making the right sort of progress etc, start tracking your macros/calories.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Lower your calories/increase activity.


simple and effective, no need to reinvent the wheel


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

first you looking great for nearly 50

i would drop the cokes

do you weight your food and count every gram this really helps to adjust things easier

and then theres always the dreaded cardio

also would say bit lower than 16%


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TommyBananas said:


> Lower your calories/increase activity.


^

This. You do not need to make it any more complicated.

Well done on what you've already achieved .


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks

As you will notice i left any sort of cardio out from my post hoping for a miracle solution. I know i'm not alone when it comes to cardio. I have avoided it for many years but need to get a mind set change and man up.

I have never counted macros (obviously thats why im not lower BF).

Cheers


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

jdsw said:


> Thanks
> 
> As you will notice i left any sort of cardio out from my post hoping for a miracle solution. I know i'm not alone when it comes to cardio. I have avoided it for many years but need to get a mind set change and man up.
> 
> ...


Cardio isn't essential, you could just eat less. Cardio would be good for your health though so if you could make yourself for some that would probably be the best plan.

(I'm a long term cardio dodger myself though!)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

When intro during a new variable it typically has its greatest impact.

If you've never done much cardio, chances I'd are it will have a massive impact quickly.

Start off light and steady. Don't jump into hiit.

If you find it boring, get on a bike and hit the countryside.

Low impact, fresh air and you can burn some serious cals once you get your stamina up


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

andyebs said:


> first you looking great for nearly 50
> 
> *i would drop the cokes*
> 
> ...


Why on earth would he do this? They are zero calorie (and therefore have 0'effect on body composition, he could drink 10) and if anything probably help his sanity/sweet tooth during a calorie restricted diet.

Diet drinks are a proven tool in cutting/dieting and have been for years. If anything op, drink more when you feel hungry  .


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Are you using any supps or hormones?


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

The diet cokes are just to help overcome the lack of sweet things. I work in an office environment where the guys just eat chocolate, sweets and full sugar drinks all day.

Using test e every 10 days at the moment.

I think cardio needs to be introduced as i cannot see a way of reducing what i eat. Below is a normal day with slight variations to the types of meat/fish.

Any advice welcome.

Breakfast Calories Carbs Fat Protein Sodium Sugar

Burgen - Soya & Linseed Bread, 2 slice 248 24 9 14 260 5

Pork Chops - Grilled, 200 g 222 0 9 26 54 0

Add Food Quick Tools 470 24 18 40 314 5

Lunch

Chicken - Thigh, Roasted, Skinless, 2.5 thigh 238 0 12 30 473 0

Add Food Quick Tools 238 0 12 30 473 0

Dinner

Chicken - Thigh, Roasted, Skinless, 2.5 thigh	238 0 12 30 473 0

Eggs - Hard-boiled (whole egg), 3 large 233 2 16 19 186 2

Add Food Quick Tools 471 2 28 49 659 2

Snacks

M&S - Sliced Roasted Turkey, 100 g 130 0 2 29 320 0

Hellmann's - Real Mayonaise, 15 ml 100 0 11 0 20 0

Crackerbread - Crackerbread*, 2 slice 38 8 0 1 40 0

Add Food Quick Tools 268 8 13 30 380 0

Totals 1,447 34 71 149  1,826 7

Your Daily Goal 1,440 180 48 72 2,300 54

Remaining -7 146 -23 -77 474 47

Calories Carbs Fat Protein Sodium Sugar


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry about the food list it looked better shape when i typed it.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Pork chops for breakfast... i like your style! lol

struggling to read that but is that 1800 cals? I can get away with 1500 but a bit of cardio would be preferential.

you dont have to go balls to the wall - long(ish) and steady is all it is. 30 mins moderate will be a good 400cals.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

For me varying daily calories is the best tool I've learnt. I thought it was a little unknown trick, but I just read a section about it in Arnie's bodybuilding book that my wife bought me. Lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Surely you eat vegetables!?!


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Why on earth would he do this? They are zero calorie (and therefore have 0'effect on body composition, he could drink 10) and if anything probably help his sanity/sweet tooth during a calorie restricted diet.
> 
> Diet drinks are a proven tool in cutting/dieting and have been for years. If anything op, drink more when you feel hungry  .


each to there own im sure people do things different

but i would say that thee are few things that zero coke can make the diet harder or worse

one ingredient is sodium citrate so higher sodium can make you hold onto more water

it can give you insuline spikes due to your body thinking its getting suger

witch could cause increased appetite

also it can confuse your body compasition about how many cals you are getting

also

aspartimane ---this for one is strongly linnked with cancer and every time they gave it to rats they all had cancer

also it has been linked to slower motabolism

phosphoric acid linked with kidney problems and lower bone density

potassium banzonate --preservative salt based again wont help with water retention

and the list goes on

but as said each to there own


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> Surely you eat vegetables!?!


Not eaten fruit or veg for a long time now.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

jdsw said:


> Not eaten fruit or veg for a long time now.


Well fix that then! Firstly from a general health point of view but also because particularly vegetables are large volume foods for relatively few calories which are therefore helpful for making you feel full when dieting.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

andyebs said:


> each to there own im sure people do things different
> 
> but i would say that thee are few things that zero coke can make the diet harder or worse
> 
> ...


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Well fix that then! Firstly from a general health point of view but also because particularly vegetables are large volume foods for relatively few calories which are therefore helpful for making you feel full when dieting.


Taken on board


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

jdsw said:


> Taken on board


I understand this could be utter crap and i wish i had the link. I read that the nutrients in vegetables now compared to years ago has massively declined with the way they are grown. In today's world they are sprayed with all sorts of chemicals to make them grow bigger and quicker to get them to the market and the chemicals used can be more harmful to the body than the goodness you get out of them.

Then again this can be said for live stock as well.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Whilst I think you are right that the micronutrient content of fruit and veg has declined, it is not zero. If anything this is an argument for eating MORE fruit and veg. You are also missing out on fibre by avoiding them.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jdsw said:


> Not eaten fruit or veg for a long time now.


There are too many reasons to write why you should change this immediately


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

I came for advice and will add some veg.

Cheers


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I'd be pulling my hair out without my cherry Pepsi Max and sugar free jelly while cutting!

They've never had any negative impact on my results and they help a ton with sweet cravings.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'd be pulling my hair out without my cherry Pepsi Max and sugar free jelly while cutting!
> 
> They've never had any negative impact on my results and they help a ton with sweet cravings.


I never fancy sweet things like chocolate and cake when I'm eating my normal daily amount of food. But cutting back I fancy sweet things all day everyday to the point sometimes where I feel I have to have something coz I'm feeling a bit faint/dizzy and need a sugar fix

Have a can of diet coke with evening meal but that don't really cut it


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

Completed half hr cardio yesterday and today (not so bad) and will continue with it 4 times per week Introduced broccoli to evening meal. Enjoying an avocado daily.

Will post hopefully improvement pic in fortnight.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## JonSupps (Apr 24, 2015)

Instead of any junk food (diet cokes), have a go at some protein bar. Also, have you experimented with carb cycling, instead of just going low carb?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

JonSupps said:


> Instead of any junk food (diet cokes), have a go at some protein bar. Also, have you experimented with carb cycling, instead of just going low carb?


You are suggesting replacing something with no calories with something that does contain calories to try and improve weight loss?


----------



## MarkoKol (May 23, 2015)

1. Target your abs more

2. Avoid junk food

3. Jogging


----------



## JonSupps (Apr 24, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> You are suggesting replacing something with no calories with something that does contain calories to try and improve weight loss?


A good protein bar can be healthier than a coke.

But you make a valid point, and you don't need to follow up on my suggestion. That's what I would do though, as it would satiate me much more.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

JonSupps said:


> A good protein bar can be healthier than a coke.
> 
> But you make a valid point, and you don't need to follow up on my suggestion. That's what I would do though, as it would satiate me much more.


If the calories in the protein bar were deducted from other places it is something that could be tried.

To be honest I view protein bars as junk food to an extent too though, they are very processed. You're right about the satiating effect of protein though. When cutting I have whey mid morning and mid afternoon for this reason.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'd be pulling my hair out without my cherry Pepsi Max and sugar free jelly while cutting!
> 
> They've never had any negative impact on my results and they help a ton with sweet cravings.


I go through so much cherry pepsi max..

How do they make something without sugar taste so sweet and good?

*wipes tear*


----------



## Le Tom (May 23, 2015)

Damn man you look good for 50, definately keep up the long low impact cardio, I'm having the same problem too with BF being slightly higher than I would like. I keep doubling the time I do cardio till I hit that sweet spot and then increase or decrease as needed


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Alanricksnape said:


> I go through so much cherry pepsi max..
> 
> How do they make something without sugar taste so sweet and good?
> 
> *wipes tear*


I'm definitely going to have to try that on my next cut .


----------



## AJDBodybuilder (Mar 23, 2015)

reduce calorie intake through carb reduction and also increase cardio. drink 5 litres of water per day.You could also try supersetting your training plan and burn more calories that way too.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm definitely going to have to try that on my next cut .


You won't regret it, it's so good!


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Try to read up on leptin manipulation. Eating less isnt always the best answer.


----------



## Tumikoln (May 28, 2015)

vildgut said:


> Try to read up on leptin manipulation. Eating less isnt always the best answer.


You should probably be cautious with trying to manipulate with diet pills because despite the knowledge that leptin is the fullness hormone, Dr. Oz has been advertising a popular diet product, garcinia cambogia extract, as something that reduces appetite despite that it actually decreases leptin in the body - Garcinia Cambogia Extract, Leptin, and Diabetes

The weight loss industry is rife with people (including Dr. Oz) who are making false claims. So you also get tons of fake review sites of diet pills that are typically only sites selling these products.

Leptin manipulation seems not so straightforward though per my understanding.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

1800 calories is nothing? I'm losing weight at 172lbs on 2000 calories a day!!! Your metabolism must be pretty slow.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

naturalun said:


> 1800 calories is nothing? I'm losing weight at 172lbs on 2000 calories a day!!! Your metabolism must be pretty slow.


I agree I'm 202lbs and cutting 1.5lb a week on 2200 kcal approx at the min with a cheat night say (takeaway 4 beers)

To the poster said drop the coke, don't listen to him! I drink 2 litres of cherry Pepsi max most days!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tumikoln said:


> You should probably be cautious with trying to manipulate with diet pills because despite the knowledge that leptin is the fullness hormone, Dr. Oz has been advertising a popular diet product, garcinia cambogia extract, as something that reduces appetite despite that it actually decreases leptin in the body - Garcinia Cambogia Extract, Leptin, and Diabetes
> 
> The weight loss industry is rife with people (including Dr. Oz) who are making false claims. So you also get tons of fake review sites of diet pills that are typically only sites selling these products.
> 
> Leptin manipulation seems not so straightforward though per my understanding.


Not quite sure what you meant here but you can't take leptin in pill form, it needs to be injected, but nobody does. Mostly because it is very expensive but also I believe because the trials looking at this haven't given the results you might expect.

I suspect the original comment about leptin manipulation was referring to the use of refeed days or meals.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> I agree I'm 202lbs and cutting 1.5lb a week on 2200 kcal approx at the min with a cheat night say (takeaway 4 beers)
> 
> To the poster said drop the coke, don't listen to him! I drink 2 litres of cherry Pepsi max most days!


Yeah I also have a cheat day once a week a takeaway/homemade meal I normally wouldn't eat and maybe some chocolate later on.

Pepsi max is a lifesaver too, I have like a pint a day not as much as you lol.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

naturalun said:


> Yeah I also have a cheat day once a week a takeaway/homemade meal I normally wouldn't eat and maybe some chocolate later on.
> 
> Pepsi max is a lifesaver too, I have like a pint a day not as much as you lol.


----------



## Tumikoln (May 28, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not quite sure what you meant here but you can't take leptin in pill form, it needs to be injected, but nobody does. Mostly because it is very expensive but also I believe because the trials looking at this haven't given the results you might expect.
> 
> I suspect the original comment about leptin manipulation was referring to the use of refeed days or meals.


I believe you misunderstood what I was saying. Sorry if I did not describe this clearly. Let me try again:

I'm not really taking about taking "leptin in pill form." The diet pill I mentioned, like what you're referring to with meal manipulation, are attempts to influence leptin inside the body.

But considering that the straight injection/consumption of leptin hasn't worked well or consistently and the knowledge on the leptin connection to the brain, suggests any type of modality attempting to raise leptin will not necessarily work IF the hormone doesn't work right in the brain, is insufficient there, or the leptin link between the brain and the body is dysfunctional.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tumikoln said:


> I believe you misunderstood what I was saying. Sorry if I did not describe this clearly. Let me try again:
> 
> I'm not really taking about taking "leptin in pill form." The diet pill I mentioned, like what you're referring to with meal manipulation, are attempts to influence leptin inside the body.
> 
> But considering that the straight injection/consumption of leptin hasn't worked well or consistently and the knowledge on the leptin connection to the brain, suggests any type of modality attempting to raise leptin will not necessarily work IF the hormone doesn't work right in the brain, is insufficient there, or the leptin link between the brain and the body is dysfunctional.


I should perhaps have finished my last post by saying that I think the original reference to leptin manipulation referred to refeed meals or days and not any sort of drugs, be that leptin or a drug purported to affect leptin.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> For me varying daily calories is the best tool I've learnt. I thought it was a little unknown trick, but I just read a section about it in Arnie's bodybuilding book that my wife bought me. Lol


What do you mean mate? Also, which book? ;-)


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

naturalun said:


> 1800 calories is nothing? I'm losing weight at 172lbs on 2000 calories a day!!! Your metabolism must be pretty slow.


Would you be good enough to list your daily food intake so i can compare.

Cheers


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

jdsw said:


> Would you be good enough to list your daily food intake so i can compare.
> 
> Cheers


I have a post in this forum at moment listing my diet, I eat the same everyday pretty much mate.


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

naturalun said:


> I have a post in this forum at moment listing my diet, I eat the same everyday pretty much mate.


I will try and find it.

Thanks


----------



## Tumikoln (May 28, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I should perhaps have finished my last post by saying that I think the original reference to leptin manipulation referred to refeed meals or days and not any sort of drugs, be that leptin or a drug purported to affect leptin.


It's good that you added this part because it showed me what I failed to mention as well.

Yes, of course, all of these things I've mentioned and what you mentioned do "affect" leptin. My point is that these types of manipulations will mostly alter leptin in the blood (eg, the cited diet pills will decrease blood leptin levels) without consistently and systematically leading to weight loss - because of the reasons I've mentioned in my earlier posts.


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

jdsw said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking for a bit of advice on how to drop BF some more. I have successfully dropped roughly 16 LBs since January this year.
> 
> ...


Hi

just a quick update pic from this morning.

I I have included broccoli into my lunch/evening meals and added an avocado in between meals.

I have endured 4 half hr CV sessions after weight training.

Think there is a slight improvement but that could be the camera angle.

The one on the left is from today


----------

